# My DIY Fogger



## sean33 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I would like to share with you a short video of my recently completed DIY fogging system for my tree frog viv. Please enjoy.

YouTube - Tree Frog Vivarium Fogging System


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice !

I'm a big fan of do-it-yourself foggers. I have 4 "KAZ" brand humidifiers in my frog room.

One question...it looks like the unit is "below" the viv and pumping upward. Why not have the unit above the viv for a totally unimpeded flow?

sometimes the condensation can back up in the tube and cause a blockage.


----------



## sean33 (Oct 11, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> One question...it looks like the unit is "below" the viv and pumping upward. Why not have the unit above the viv for a totally unimpeded flow?
> 
> sometimes the condensation can back up in the tube and cause a blockage.


Thanks! 

Yes ~ the unit is placed below the viv because there isn't any space above. The unit has been running for 6 months with no blockage yet. All the tubing are slightly tilted and I guess all the condensation either drip into the viv or back to the humidifier.


----------



## purplecat001 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing


----------

